# does anyone have any pull in local 569 or 68?



## dg628 (Jan 9, 2020)

straight up just asking. networking is everything in the union. im probably gonna leave San Diego for reasons other than a weak local but if I got in id stay. 

im helmets to hardhats ( no electrical experience, I was just an infantryman but every locals requirements for vets preference is different)so my test is waived in San Diego and im just waiting for my interview letter. 

I submitted my resume since all ive done is construction since I got out of the army ( 22) and ive been doing scaffolding the last two years and I also have two letters of rec from my previous managers/foremen. 

they're not electricians though so it might not count for ****. San Diego is known as a worm farm and is extremely hard to get into. they take like maybe 10-15 total guys per class. 

being an electrician is my dream trade and scaffolding is only supposed to be temp for me and if I wasn't living in San Diego Id consider taking the big paycut and being a helper/MH/CW type guy until I got accepted into the union. 

im gonna move to Denver in the next 1-2 months but will fly out first and find work before I leave and apply to their program as well.

from what ive heard there's only two classes a year which probably means a long wait time like San Diego but they're still really busy with work so the chances of getting in are much better. 

I keep seeing people either saying you'll work within the next few months from the time you apply if you get accepted or that you'll wait a year. I don't know which one it is for Denver. 

I love Colorado and will probably stay in Denver anyway I guess i'll wait if I have to. 

does anybody have any pull in these two locals or know anybody who works in them ? do you have a good idea on the wait time for Denver ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Usajobs.gov
Search the area code you desire. 
Select all agencies. 
Look for the type of jobs you want. A maintenance worker will get you in the door and from there you can move around. I am NavFac and we are always trying to hire. 
Just remember for the interview that the green ground screw is green.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Lets bump this to the top for the OP. I'm sure the others have something to say!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not union but I don't think they can find enough help in NE Oregon/SE Washington and the pay scale is some of the highest in the nation due to all the Amazon, Google, Facebook, etc datacenters going in nonstop.

You may have to go somewhere to get your j-card and then move after.


----------



## dg628 (Jan 9, 2020)

Wirenuting said:


> Usajobs.gov
> Search the area code you desire.
> Select all agencies.
> Look for the type of jobs you want. A maintenance worker will get you in the door and from there you can move around. I am NavFac and we are always trying to hire.
> Just remember for the interview that the green ground screw is green.


the have a few openings for electrical helper in San Diego actually. it might be a good way to get into their apprenticeship program. Do you know where I would find NavFacs scale for my region ?


----------



## dg628 (Jan 9, 2020)

Cow said:


> I'm not union but I don't think they can find enough help in NE Oregon/SE Washington and the pay scale is some of the highest in the nation due to all the Amazon, Google, Facebook, etc datacenters going in nonstop.
> 
> You may have to go somewhere to get your j-card and then move after.


I was thinking that because Seattle and Portland are just slammed with work but its hard to get work out of book two in 569. do you know how many people from different locals sign it because they want to live here ?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

The helmets to hardhats program should give you some pull. Everybody and their brother want into the Brotherhood, and there's only so much work to go around, so a lot of locals get to be picky about who gets in. It's mainly the NJATC that does the choosing due to class sizes, and their costs. Some electrical background does help your chances, but it isn't necessarily necessary. The CW/CE program is a foot in the door to an apprenticeship, but you earn it.


----------



## dg628 (Jan 9, 2020)

John Valdes said:


> Lets bump this to the top for the OP. I'm sure the others have something to say!


ya know how it sounds but it is no doubt still an old boys club 

why give the opportunity to someones slacker relative than someone who will cherish the opportunity and not take it granted for a moment ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dg628 said:


> the have a few openings for electrical helper in San Diego actually. it might be a good way to get into their apprenticeship program. Do you know where I would find NavFacs scale for my region ?


All wage grade pay scales are buried on the OPM website. It's a deep dig to find the right one. It's easier to do a search for a position at the location you want to work. Then look at the job opening for the range.
San Diago came back as $22.75 to $33.88 per hour
Here is a link.
https://www.usajobs.gov/Search/?jt=Electrician&l=San Diego, California&p=1

Keep in mind that pay is based on location. I didn't use an area code.

The range is for a WG-10 electrician 
The lower pay is a step 1 then up to a step 5 in that pay range. Takes five years to get to a step 5.
But your earning of vacation time may be greater based on military time credited for federal service. 
Sick time is earned at 4 hours earned every two weeks.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

dg628 said:


> I was thinking that because Seattle and Portland are just slammed with work but its hard to get work out of book two in 569. do you know how many people from different locals sign it because they want to live here ?


I don't.


----------

